# Itzhak Perlman on Colbert Report Sept 19



## Lunasong

Interview
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/419257/september-19-2012/itzhak-perlman 
Stephen: So when did people say, "This kid's got it?"
Perlman: About a year ago...

"Spanish Dance" from Manuel de Falla's opera "La vida breve."
(arr. F. Kreisler)
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co...mber-19-2012/itzhak-perlman----spanish-dance-

Web exclusive performance "Liebesfreud" Fritz Kreisler (another "song!")
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co...12/exclusive---itzhak-perlman----liebesfreud-


----------



## mmsbls

Incidentally, Colbert had classical music on 2 days in a row. The day before he had someone playing a Bach cell suite while he spoke. Both my wife and I had trouble concentrating on Colbert since we were both listening more to the cello.


----------



## Lunasong

^^
That clip.
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co.../september-18-2012/mitt-romney-s-secret-video
Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major BWV1007 starts at 4:56.


----------

